# Getting Covid AFTER getting fully vaccinated?



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I am sure I just got hit by the Delta (INDIAN) variant. Why even call it "delta" when it's INDIAN.... thanks to their obsession with cow-dung and them refusing medical services for "untouchable people" .. "dalits"... lowest on the caste system. Yes, it has now crossed the border despite us taking all kinds of measures.

I am fully vaccinated with SinoPharm.... what happens when you get attacked by this new Covid? Now I know.

The original covid took like 5 days to 2 weeks to grow inside you. *This got me in 24 hours.*

I felt a bit run down for an hour or two... then back to normal. Next day, again same pattern. Today.. nothing so far. 

It wants to kill me.. but it can't go beyond a certain point. I could feel it trying trying trying inside ... but today I can't even feel that. I think it's gone.

Vaccine works and it works beautifully.

One thing nobody else will tell you.... the vaccine needs FUEL. I had carbs... coke/pepsi... suddenly felt normal. Ordinary food helps but you need to shock the system. Sweet dates (like candy)... chocolate.. all work in minutes.

The vaccine needs sugar to do it's magic. 

I am guessing other vaccines will work in a similar fashion.

The other thing... you need to be careful even after the second dose. In my case (SinoPharm) you will not get immunity until 3 weeks AFTER the second dose. Don't waltz out of the hospital after your second shot thinking you are protected... you are NOT. *You need to wait for 3 more weeks as the vaccine creates the defensive system in your body.*

I checked my blood oxygen when I was feeling down... it was within normal range though a little low. Below 93% is when are in need of help.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Sean for sharing


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Hope you, and all, stay well.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks all.

This new ... INDIAN.. covid is nasty. Not ditching my mask and gloves. I may look like a crook but at least I'll live.

EDIT:
One more thing I forgot to mention.... I almost never have lunch. I either have breakfast or combine breakfast and lunch and then dinner ... basically 2 meals a day.

Go back to 3 (or more) meals a day if you are doing something similar. The vaccine needs constant fuel or else you are done-and-done.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The most interesting thing about your experience is that our medical experts and media tell us the exact opposite of all the points you mention. This is not an effort to refute your experience but to point out that this virus is manmade and designed to kill humans. The words, the virus, the misdirections, all of it. The vaccine was introduced in an effort to distract the humans long enough to make a few million more die. The only certainty for me is that I am going to find the person or persons that started this thing and introduce them to an old fashioned country beat down.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The most interesting thing about your experience is that our medical experts and media tell us the exact opposite of all the points you mention.


Like what exactly? (I am really interested in knowing, please)

I don't know what someone else will go through if they were in my place. Differences in race, blood-type, luck, etc, all do different things to different people. All I can talk about is what I'm going through.

Also keep in mind, the vaccine I got is not available in USA. American vaccines might behave different.



MOJAVE MO said:


> The vaccine was introduced in an effort to distract the humans long enough to make a few million more die.


Starting a fake war is far simpler and more effective and might even be cheaper. I mean you can always take out Toronto... it's not like they can do anything in return...











MOJAVE MO said:


> this virus is manmade


Of course it's man made. Soneone was hungry and ate bat-soup or some other horrible poo-food not designed for humans. If it weren't for human stupidity and animal mistreatment, this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> Like what exactly? (I am really interested in knowing, please)
> 
> I don't know what someone else will go through if they were in my place. Differences in race, blood-type, luck, etc, all do different things to different people. All I can talk about is what I'm going through.
> 
> ...


The misinformation is so broad that I could rattle on and just end up repeating more bad information. It has been validated that this virus didn’t come via bat-soup, or any other pseudo natural occurrence. It was engineered and coupled with other nasty viruses and then ‘accidentally’ released to see what would happen. The U.S. actually has funded these experiments in the Wuhan lab. The world only needs so many humans so we need to cull a few hundred million that are not contributing to the overall benefit of the dozen or so that control the entire planet. It is just economics and politics at the end of the day.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> It was engineered and coupled with other nasty viruses


All of this is from a fiction novel from the 1980s. 

Some bright spark from the Stable Genius camp read that book and decided to use it to run their mouth against China. 

The book is by Dean Koontz and is called "The Eyes of Darkness". Order it on Amazon and read it for yourself. 🤣


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The world death toll just topped 4 million - 2/3 of what the Nazis did, and the Chinese are posing innocent and denying all blame. They won't allow any outside access to research the causes; they've deleted, destroyed, or killed most evidence, and they float BS stories like it was the American military that released the virus in China. (Yep, we kamikazied virus laden drones into Wuhan). How can they be so self unaware to not know these tactics convince the world of their guilt - the CCP must think that saying something makes it true, ala 1984. The pangolin eating bat guano theory was the most absurd ... dumbing down has become an art form.

Also, it was recently reported the manufacturing center for most fentanyl is ... wait for it - Wuhan. (Report only, I can't know that for sure). The CCP fears a world imposed 10 trillion dollar penalty which would put a dent in their 100 year plan.*


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

Sorry to say Mr. Khan, these vaccines as their being called are not vaccines, because they don't protect you from getting Covid. Covid and spike protein therapy was patented in 2003 as I recall. Delta is a scientist looking at abbreviated parts of the Covid gene sequence and expressing " look its different" from Covid. And remember the package your mask comes in states " does not protect against viral infections".


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

'" Vaccine works and it works beautifully "


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Im so confused w/ all the covid stuff , I dont even have a opinion anymore, and thats rare for me haha I usually got too many opinions


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Well…here’s my 2 cents worth……I’ll start by saying…I don’t live with my head in a hole, and I’m far from naive. But have it be said I don’t jump on conspiracy theory’s. Social media has made it so everything people see is fact and it blocks there better judgment. Fact is….99.9 percent of stuff you see or read on Facebook is probably total bull that some numwat that has nothing to do with there time wrote up. 
A lot of deadly viruses have come and wiped out countless people, and we now get vaccinated for and never hear tell of them due to vaccines. 
Only 12 years ago the swine flue (H1N1) came through and killed many people on our island and many that we knew and within months they had a vaccine and we all lined up in schools and health offices to get poked! And no body blinked an eye at it. And the difference between then and now….social media. Sure we had it, but it was no wear near as prominent as it is today. 
I am fully vaccinated and am doing just fine…..I got COVID before the vaccine was out and no lye it almost killed me. So man made, conspiracy’s or not I’ll take the shot over getting that again. 
And as for spreading conspiracies…and that’s what they are, there’s no more fact that there true then it’s fact that it did come from bats and now we all gotta fight it. All I know is, now that 88 percent of pei is vaccinated life is back to normal, no masks, no restrictions and no Covid cases! Again maybe somehow they got the whole world to conspire (including our little island) with fake Covid results and fake vaccines….but either way, there was people dying, we have a vaccine and now people aren’t dying. 
This isn’t to fight with anyone, just my thoughts….just be careful what you let into your mind, your home, and what you believe. There’s a lot of bad people out there, but there’s alot more good ones (at least in Canada) hehe. There’s my rant lol.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

* " Getting Covid AFTER getting fully vaccinated? "

" Vaccine works and it works beautifully " *

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

You do realize you can still get influenza after you get the common flu shot right?? Vaccines work to give you the antibodies you need to fight the symptoms once you get sick, NOT keep you from getting sick.

for instance.. if a vaccine is rated 94 percent let’s say, it’s not a 94 percent chance your not gonna get it. It means the virus will have 94 percent less effect on you.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Island made said:


> Vaccines work to give you the antibodies you need to fight the symptoms once you get sick, NOT keep you from getting sick.
> 
> for instance.. if a vaccine is rated 94 percent let’s say, it’s not a 94 percent chance your not gonna get it. It means the virus will have 94 percent less effect on you.


Yes. That is exactly what it felt like. Same infection but at much reduced power... it couldn't quite get a proper hold on me.



treefork said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Having a bit of trouble with my Subcontinental English, are we????



alphajack said:


> these vaccines ....are not vaccines,


Oh? We all got injected with piss and didn't notice?

Oh right... your car isn't your car... your house isn't your house.... and that's not your wife.... we wuz delusional all this time.


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

vaccines prevent disease, not lessen symptoms. which is it? "never hear tell of them" or "have a 94% less effect on you"? I suppose its both right? Anyway believe what you will have a good night. peace


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

alphajack said:


> vaccines prevent disease, not lessen symptoms. which is it?


It's both. It depends on the viral load you are exposed to.

If vaccinated and you are surrounded by 5 people who all have covid, that viral load will knock down your vaccine and make you sick anyway. But the sickness will be much reduced. Hopefully.

Vaccines work when you just shook hands with another who was sick... it protected you from that one guy. It won't protect you from 5-10 people at the same time. Which is why we have to keep wearing masks.

And don't be an idiot.... no mask will protect you from a virus. Masks protect you from microscopic droplets of moisture that you breathed in my direction that carry the virus.

How did I get this Delta variant coming at me? Well I picked up a Cricket ball and threw it bck at the kids who were playing with it. And then I forgot to wash my hands and ate something with those hands. So I know exactly what happened. And those kids have vanished since a few days... I am sure they were not vaccinated and are pretty sick now. Otherwise they were seen playing their damn game every day.



alphajack said:


> believe what you will


We don't "believe". We *KNOW.

Belief *is for people who think Facebook is the Encyclopedia Britannica.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> Yes. That is exactly what it felt like. Same infection but at much reduced power... it couldn't quite get a proper hold on me.
> 
> 
> Having a bit of trouble with my Subcontinental English, are we????
> ...


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@Sean Khan Did you get tested for it? Specifically, a confirmation that you contracted that variant?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Did you get tested for it?


No. And I'll bet it'll come out negative.

But I know what it feels like when it is creeping up on you.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> No. And I'll bet it'll come out negative.
> 
> But I know what it feels like when it is creeping up on you.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> No. And I'll bet it'll come out negative.
> 
> But I know what it feels like when it is creeping up on you.


Well then I’m sorry my friend but you don’t *know* that you had it. You’re unable to confirm it but you *believe* it.


Sean Khan said:


> *Belief *is for people who think Facebook is the Encyclopedia Britannica.


You could have had literally anything. Or nothing at all. That’s using your own logic by the way, not mine.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sandstorm said:


> Well then I’m sorry my friend but you don’t *know* that you had it. You’re unable you confirm it but you *believe* it.
> 
> You could have had literally anything. Or nothing at all. That’s using your own logic by the way, not mine.


Definitely a compulsive need to make yet another post about him getting vaccinated and telling the whole world about it .


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> You could have had literally anything. Or nothing at all.


True. But I almost never get sick. When I did get sick it was with this and I DO have the experience of knowing how it starts and what one goes through. It does not feel like the flu. Not quite.

So even when not tested, I DO have previous experience to back me up.

And it's the only thing that's going around at the moment.

So I have two logical vectors to support my "theory".

See, even when you do not have confirmation, you can still reach a logical conclusion. That's how science works.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

treefork said:


> getting vaccinated and telling the whole world about it .


I enjoy you telling the world how you hate vaccinations, too much for me to stop.

If my telling the world about getting vaccinated (it's my duty to encourage people, I feel) bugs you so much, why not get vaccinated yourself?

Your feelings of deprivation and inadequacy will vanish.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> True. But I almost never get sick. When I did get sick it was with this and I DO have the experience of knowing how it starts and what one goes through. It does not feel like the flu. Not quite.
> 
> So even when not tested, I DO have previous experience to back me up.
> 
> ...


Well in that case I’ve seen a UFO. I can’t prove it, but I saw it, and so did two others. “That’s two logical vectors. That’s how science works.”


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> but I saw it, and so did two others.


Haha... eye-witness testimony is not regarded as scientific. People "see" all sorts of nonsense specially when they are high on glue.

Not saying that you like to sniff glue... please don't jump at me... I am just making a point.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Neither is belief. Your point is invalid. Quit stirring this pot.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You might have "beliefs"... I have "experience".

The most ridiculous thing is telling someone who went though Covid "hey it's all in your head" when he sez it nearly happened a second time. 

Hey man, maybe it's all in my head... maybe I'm a crazy guy.... so what. But people HAVE been hit by Covid a second time. It happens every day.

I am simply narrating what it feels like. I had no idea it would piss people off so much.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s ok Sean, I’m not angry. I just think it’s time to put this entire thread to rest.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I just think it’s time to put this entire thread to rest.


Oh, I agree.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think at this point maybe we should all agree. Let’s all, by choice, let this thread end. No matter what any of us believes, I think we can all state for a fact, that we get enough of this elsewhere. Let’s leave it there.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Aaaand you just had to have the last word.....

Dude, this thread killed itself like a dozen posts ago. The rest is just us all shooting the breeze.

I said what I wanted to say in the very first post trying to show what it feels like to be attacked by Covid again AFTER vaccination. Everything else after that is just "China hate" from at least two people and trying to say "you are saying the opposite of what we are being told" while not quite pointing out where exactly I have been "opposite".

Maybe if I had posted "I got squished under a pile of cow dung but Allah and my doctors saved me" (which is kind of exactly what happened) .....

I am surprised at how many Americans can no longer have a discussion without trying to shout down the other guy just because he used a *Chinese* vaccine.

THAT is the reason for all the angst, I bet. Most would have been happy if I had used Chinese vaccine and then posted "Hey I just died because I used stoopid Chinese vaccine. I deserve it!"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm going to step back from these covid related threads since I am getting less and less from them, especially as they devolve to insults and attacks. But before going, I'll share the article below for those who wonder if the vaccines are doing what they were intended or think they aren't working. Some will agree with it, some may not, but maybe food for thought. Or maybe not.

For any who think the vaccines don’t work and are a just purposeful distraction to increase the death toll- my apologies, I got nuthin for that.

If any are interested in the facts surrounding it, there is a lot of info on whether the virus is manmade or not (zero evidence to date to suggest that it is). The analysis is pretty simple to explain. There are free even tools online so any average Joe can do it at home with very little training. All the same, I'm pretty sure many or most on this thread are not interested in that so I will spare you- you’re welcome.

If any are interested, feel free to ask and I'll be happy to share my explanation (which can be easily vetted through independent sources). I could even show people how easy it is to do the analysis on a quick zoom meeting- you’ll be comparing viral genomes on your own at home in an hour or less (and finding that the covid genome does not contain pieces or parts of HIV, influenza, or any other known virus- it's a coronavirus through and through). I can also provide info on related questions like why the US funds labs around the world (including in China), a spooky simple explanation for how vaccinated people can still get infected and how vaccines really can actually reduce symptoms (vaccines don't keep you from getting infected, just that your immune system responds more quickly if you do), how variants that overcome the vaccine may well emerge if this thing keeps simmering long enough (kinda like how the flu does it nearly every year), and how pathogens jumping out of animals and into humans is real and has been going on for a long time (Influenza, Ebola, Sars, MERS, Zika, Hanta, Rabies,…).

Still believing we have few freedoms more valuable than freedom of thought and expression, I wish all good health, happy shooting and happy living, along with happy believing and expressing, even if I find myself not getting much out of it here.










U.S. COVID Deaths Are Rising Again. Experts Call It A 'Pandemic Of The Unvaccinated'


Reversing a months-long downward trend, deaths from COVID-19 have begun rising steadily this week. More than 99% of the recent fatalities were among people who had not been vaccinated.




www.npr.org






Cheers,


HDF


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> *a spooky simple explanation for how vaccinated people can still get infected and how vaccines really can actually reduce symptoms (vaccines don't keep you from getting infected, just that your immune system responds more quickly if you do)*


That.

Worth repeating.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Theme song of certain meme-loving "folk". Sums up whatever they are trying to say (which even Gawd can't understand).


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*Because of her accent, you may have to listen to this more than once.









Fox Nation


Get exclusive daily shows and access to video & audio archives of your favorite Fox News programs only on Fox Nation! Become a member today.




nation.foxnews.com




*_


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This thread is a great example of a riddle that none of us can answer. I live in the USA which is the abbreviation for the 50 independent countries that live within it. Not including all of you I have family in six different states as well as my parents in Scotland and New Zealand. I do not use social media outside of the Forum and looking at slingshots on Instagram. I also do not have cable television. The singular truth coming out of every single source of information about this Virus Crisis is that nobody agrees on ‘the facts’. Why is this the case? Why do my parents in Scotland believe something different than my parents in New Zealand who believe something different than my brothers and sisters in California? The answer is because the people that created this virus want it that way. Have any of you angels ever been in a bar fight? Do you know how a bar fight gets started? With one little tiny lie.🧐


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I’m just tired of the Holier than thou. People trying to tell us what to do. The owner of the company I work for went to a Fourth of July party and 16 people there contracted COVID-19 all of them vaccinated and three are really sick. In the hospital on ventilators.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So we all make choices for ourselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> The singular truth coming out of every single source of information about this Virus Crisis is that nobody agrees on ‘the facts’.


Only in America and places where they get American media.

I do not get American media around here, except on the internet. So I get only one message, no confusion.

You guys (Americans) are deliberatly being pumped with fear for reasons I do not understand. And believe me, it's just you.

I am getting no mixed messages from any other nationality. Just you guys.



MOJAVE MO said:


> Have any of you angels ever been in a bar fight?


No idea what happens in a bar. I do not drink.

Do you fight there often?

What else happens in there? Sex orgies???



Cjw said:


> I work for went to a Fourth of July party and 16 people there contracted COVID-19 all of them vaccinated and three are really sick.


Fully vaccinated doctors in Indonesia are getting sick too. And they pinpointed 3 reasons.

1. They were not given time off for 3 weeks AFTER the second shot. So the immune response did not have time to kick in.

2. They are surrounded by too many sick people all the time. The vaccine simply got overwhelmed.

3. The Delta variant does try harder to kill you.

*And this was the whole point of my original post. That even when vaccinated, it does enter your system and try it's luck. And you can feel it doing that.*


----------

